# 9 months on



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

He still wont return any of my lawyers letters. The property taxes on the house are still unpaid. I am still locked out of our farm cottage, and now I find out he has rented it out behind my back. 

No progress has been made. Ive been to 2 lawyers and nothing is moving. 

My dd was in hospital 3 days before he let me know.

I am really at a loss, my lawyer says we are stuck until he confirms the date of separation. 

Someone told me about a bulldog lawyer, I hate to pay another retainer, but this is ridiculous and the ex is still totally in control of everything.


----------

